
Ask HN: Do you have any language barriers that impede your business? - rlau1115
Looking to understand what types of problems and experiences you have related to language - anywhere from international customer service, multi-lingual teams, interacting with vendors&#x2F;suppliers, and etc.<p>Currently doing design research for a project, so I&#x27;d love to hear about what problems you face.
======
BjoernKW
Not really a problem I'm having myself right now but I know that many European
eCommerce companies (startups and established players alike) struggle with
offering their products in other EU member countries.

This is only partially a language problem. Differences in culture and
regulations, tax laws etc. play a large role as well, which really is a shame
because that's what the EU to a large part is about: Removing regulatory
barriers in order to allow for a single European market.

So unfortunately, it's not as easy as just getting i18n right, although that's
still not an exactly easy-to-solve problem in its own right.

------
plasticnews
Main problems lies in different versions of english. Sometimes we try to
understand client same things that he want us :)

